# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Posttraumatische dystrofie en daarna operatie

## erretje

Ik heb na een polsbreuk een vorm van posttraumatische dystrofie gehad, die gelukkig na een paar maanden hersteld is.
Nu heb ik (15 jaar later) carpaaltunnelsyndroom aan beide polsen waaraan ik geopereerd moet worden. Ik ben als de dood dat er weer een vorm van dystrofie optreedt.
wie heeft ervaring met een operatie na eerder doorgemaakte (genezen) dystrofie?
Kan iemand me raad geven wat ik moet doen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo erretje,

Jammer dat je nog geen reactie gehad hebt  :Frown:  Ik kan je helaas ook niet verder helpen...
Wanneer wordt je geopereerd? Misschien kan je deze vraag het beste voorleggen aan de specialist die jou gaat opereren en/of die dat heeft aangeraden!
Ik hoop voor je dat het allemaal goed gaat komen, heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Er is een artikel over Carpaletunnelsyndroom zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=carpale

Verder heb ik nog even rondgekeken op internet en vond op chirurgenoperatie.nl het volgende; _Bij alle operaties of verwondingen aan een arm of been kan, hoewel gelukkig zeldzaam, een posttraumatische dystrofie ontstaan. Dit gaat gepaard met pijn, zwelling, stijfheid en vaak wisselende verkleuring van de huid. Het is niet mogelijk van tevoren in te schatten of iemand dit probleem zal krijgen._
Ik heb even verder gekeken naar ervaringen, maar kon alleen maar dingen vinden over of de operatie heeft geholpen of niet en eventuele alternatieve behandelingen zoals een spalk/brace/tape, accupuntuur of Phystrac (een mechanisch tractieapparaat). 1 iemand gaf aan; _Ik heb overigens nog een schrikbarend verhaal gehoord van iemand uit mijn buurt: die is ong. een jaar geleden in Bronovo (waar ik ook geopereerd zou worden) aan CTS aan haar linkerhand (zij is links) geopereerd. Daarna heeft ze posttraumatische dystrofie gekregen en heeft ze sindsdien haar hand niet meer kunnen gebruiken!_
Voor ervaringen zie http://www.gezondheidsplein.nl/discu...lsyndroom.html en http://www.pijnstiller.hulpforum.nl/...d809c82c171090

Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## erretje

Hartelijk bedankt voor de informatie, ik heb er veel aan!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan hoor! 

Heb je zelf al zo'n spuit of brace gehad? 
Wanneer wordt je geopereerd?

----------


## erretje

Ik ben nu bezig met de braces, maar heb er alleen s'nachts wat aan, overdag geeft het geen verlichting.
Over drie weken moet ik terug naar de neuroloog om te bespreken of ik me laat opereren.
Ik denk dat ik eerst nog wat andere mogelijkheden wil proberen, zoals een corticosteroide injectie en oefeningen met een tractie apparaat bij een fysiotherapeut.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo erretje,

Jammer dat de brace alleen 's nachts werkt  :Frown: 
Heeft de neuroloog in een eerder gesprek alleen de mogelijkheid gegeven om te opereren of ook de mogelijkheid tot een corticosteroide injectie?
Moet je om die andere mogelijkheden te proberen dat eerst overleggen met de neurolog? Ik hoop voor je dat als en wanneer je de andere mogelijkheden gaat proberen, deze je verlichting gaan brengen!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Bogaar

Hallo Erretje,

Onze dochter heeft ook PD in een behoorlijk ernstige vorm, zij heeft 2 jaar geleden een operatie aan haar pink moeten ondergaan en ze zijn een paar dagen voor de operatie gestart met een manitol behandeling via een infuus deze hebben ze voort gezet tot 2 dagen na de operatie. De operatie en het herstel is daarna goed verlopen. Dir is misschien ook een optie voor jou

Sterkte 

Ribo

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo erretje,
Hoe is het gesprek bij de neuroloog gegaan en hoe gaat het nu met je?
Sterkte!

Hallo Ribo,
Fijn dat je de ervaring van je dochter deelt  :Smile: 
Welke operatie heeft ze gehad, in het artikel wat ik gelinkt heb staat dat er 2 soorten zijn namelijk?
En hoelang heeft haar herstel geduurd? Had ze daarbij ook oefeningen of fysio?
Hopelijk gaat het nog steeds goed met je dochter en heeft ze geen klachten meer!

----------

